# WSP versus Brambleberry's.....



## PippiL (Feb 3, 2012)

I just used WSP's oatmeal and honey FO and it was to die for...
I'm about to order some stuff from Brambleberry and wanted to get more oatmeal and honey from them.Did you ever tried them both and which one do you prefer?
Thanks


----------



## judymoody (Feb 3, 2012)

I haven't used either but the reviews of the BB version on SSRB are excellent.


----------



## heyjude (Feb 3, 2012)

I can only say that I really like BB's. I've never tried WSP's.


----------



## foresthome (Feb 4, 2012)

I use both of these companies often. No complaints about either one. Good products and speedy delivery. Everything has always arrived in great condition, from both.


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2012)

foresthome said:
			
		

> I use both of these companies often. No complaints about either one. Good products and speedy delivery. Everything has always arrived in great condition, from both.



LOL I think she was just asking about a specific fo from them  :wink: 

Are you talking about oatmeal and honey or oatmeal, milk and honey?  WSP has both, but I don't think BB has oatmeal and honey.

I've tried oatmeal, milk & honey from BB and I like it way more than WSP's.


----------



## foresthome (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh of course, you wanted input on that scent, I must have had a blonde moment (I am a natural blonde). I love the WSP Oatmeal and Honey. I haven't tried BBs.
I was using a Lemongrass from WSP that I really liked, but it has been out of stock, so I tried BBs version this time. It has a bitter scent compared to the WSP. To get the scent I was looking for I had to add 1/4 ounce of lemon oil to 2 1/2 ounce of BBs Lemongrass. I think each person's nose is different, but I stick to BB for certain scents and go to WSP for others. It is all a personal preverance.


----------



## semplice (Feb 7, 2012)

I haven't tried OMH from BB, but I use WSP's in A LOT of my soaps.  My bf LOVES the scent, and even had me make him some lotion in the same fragrance to match the soap.  

Overall, I find that I like WSP scents better.


----------



## charlotteda (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the OMH from WSP


----------



## BakingNana (Feb 9, 2012)

OMH is sooo different from company to company.  I love Aroma Haven for OMH soap, but I use WSP's for Honey Almond soap.  Aroma Haven's has sort of a cinnamon note, and WSP's has an almond note.  I'm so glad you posted this question, cuz I'd like to know from those who use BB which one you like and what direction it goes....almond or spice or something else?  I notice they have 2 - one is Cybilla.


----------



## PippiL (Feb 9, 2012)

well, I soaped OHM from WSP yesterday....I love it.Now I'm waiting for the one from BB.I will post my opinion.
Here is a picture of my soap, I want to eat it.
[IMG=http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/7138/sdc17554y.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PippiL (Feb 9, 2012)

well, I soaped OHM from WSP yesterday....I love it.Now I'm waiting for the one from BB.I will post my opinion.
Here is a picture of my soap, I want to eat it.
[IMG=http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/7138/sdc17554y.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BakingNana (Feb 9, 2012)

Now THAT is one yummy soap!


----------



## foresthome (Feb 10, 2012)

I want to eat it too. It is gorgeous. What do you use for color, it comes out very uniform. It looks ungelled, is that right. Great soap.


----------



## PippiL (Feb 11, 2012)

it's ungelled.I only used TD for the white portion, the rest is uncolored.I knew it would discolor to tan or brown, since I used some vanilla,too.


----------



## semplice (Feb 13, 2012)

That's one gorgeous looking bar of soap!


----------



## PippiL (Feb 13, 2012)

thank you...unfortunately the color is morphing, hopefully to a dark brown, right now it turned olive green.


----------



## foresthome (Feb 14, 2012)

Ahhh...vanilla, you never know what you will end up with.


----------



## bombus (Feb 15, 2012)

So does either WSP's or BB's discolor by themselves? I have been using the OMH from The Sage, and like it very much- no discoloration.


----------



## PippiL (Feb 15, 2012)

I made a mistake, I used and loved the honey and oats from WSP not the OHM.I received the OHM from BB and was disappointed.


----------



## SoSoapy (Feb 16, 2012)

I was just curious, what is WSP (not sure what company that is)


----------



## krissy (Feb 16, 2012)

www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com is wsp


----------



## SoSoapy (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## dubnica (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, i just soaped OMH from BB and it is not the best. Also Gardenia...dissapointed. Gardenia from Peaks is excelent.  I will order from them next time. Grrrrr


----------



## PippiL (Feb 28, 2012)

I mixed it with cinnamon sticks from NG and some carrot cheese cake from Miller Creek and the soap smells great.


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh that soap looks divine, reminds me of a caramel pie with whipped cream


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmmm. I use OMH from BB. I actually recently had to purchase a larger bottle of it, and am almost through that bottle already. It discolors to a gorgeous tan (honestly, the perfect color for the scent). This is my second or third best seller (mint scrubby and lavender are probably higher). It does overheat too, you have to be cautious with that.


----------



## dubnica (Mar 4, 2012)

It smells nice but it is not strong enough. It is just OK.


----------



## PippiL (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks seventeen soap, but it turned to a dark brown now, which I knew would happen, but I still like it,because the white is still white.


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Mar 4, 2012)

Well chocolate pie with whipped creamed sounds even more divine LOL


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

PippiL said:
			
		

> well, I soaped OHM from WSP yesterday....I love it.Now I'm waiting for the one from BB.I will post my opinion.
> Here is a picture of my soap, I want to eat it.
> [IMG=http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/7138/sdc17554y.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Oh you arent kidding about wanting to eat it.. yummy..caramel sweet nourishing looking soap.


----------

